# Have the complaints about the Premiere been overstated?



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

I set up my new Premiere over the weekend, and so far it has been working perfectly fine (using 14.4). I don't find the menus to be slow, and I have had zero lock-ups or other issues. I was expecting to immediately switch it to the old menu until additional software updates come out, but I am now thinking of staying in the new menu. 

My suspicion is that lots of the reported issues have been due to having a slow internet connection - since it appears that the discovery bar junk requires an internet connection to load. 

On the downside, the Premiere has very few features that are missing on my HD XL. The only things I can think of are the preview window and the capacity bar. It seems like a real stretch to create new hardware for these functions - hopefully Tivo has something more planned for the future.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, those of us who are not experiencing slow responses, lock-ups or reboots would most definitely say that the complaints about the Premiere are way overstated! That doesn't mean that problems and complaints aren't legitimate. They clearly are. It's just nice to hear about the _light_ side of the force every now and again!


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Let just say this. There was a poll taken last part of April or early may. About 30% of the posters said that they had problems with slow freezing and rebooting. I am in in the that 30%. One time time when I hit the page down the green circle started I went and took a leak. When I got back the circle was still there that's how slow it is. 
It can not be the internet connection because I have a 25 meg down and 3 meg up.
So far they had 3 updates to fix the problem but some that got the lastest update are still saying it is slow.
I am glad your works ok but for me if they don't get this fixed I'll throw it the trash and buy a Moxi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

All the early problems I experienced have been fixed. The HDUI is not blindingly fast, but it is faster than it was -- and it was adequate even then.

Where you will see the greatest performance advantage of the Premiere is file transfers. Between two Premieres (wired) I have seen transfer rates of slightly over 90Mb/s. Between a Premiere and an TiVo HD, I have seen 33Mb/s. Between two HDs, I was lucky to see 15Mb/s.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have to say, not only was I concerned about re-paring my cable card, but I was also concerned about the performance of the unit (which was based on all the negative posts I had seen on this site). So I took the plunge and upgraded to the premier from my TivoHD this past Friday.
First off, switching the cablecard was a breeze (cablevision - NJ). I called, told them I got a new tivo and had to match my cards to the new unit. They transfered me to the cable card department. I read a couple of numbers and that was it. Took all of 5 minutes and didnt require another visit from the cable company.
The next worry was the performance of the premier. I spent a good hour or so playing with the interfaces, settings, etc. I see no noticible difference in response time/hanging to the older TivoHD unit I had. I was all prepared to change the menus to SD, but it turns out I dont have to. Occationally, I do see the green circle, but the max has been a few seconds, then the unit responds. I have been pleasently suprised with its performance. Gonna take a little time to get use to, but so far so good. 
Also, just want to mention that I purchased the new "light up" remote. I previously had the older model, but the tivo seems to respond to this new remote quicker and I like the way the romote feels.


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

There are three Premiers for sale on my local Creig's List and not a single series 3.

Speaks volumes. (excuse me my XL needs rebooting).


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Daniel Skeen said:


> There are three Premiers for sale on my local Creig's List and not a single series 3.
> 
> Speaks volumes. (excuse me my XL needs rebooting).


I have a S3 but afraid to sell it because the way my premiere is running.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Daniel Skeen said:


> There are three Premiers for sale on my local Creig's List and not a single series 3.
> 
> Speaks volumes. (excuse me my XL needs rebooting).


My local craigslist has a bunch of S1 and S2, one S3 w/ Lifetime, and no Premieres.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll put my two cents in.
My Premiere has rebooted numerous times when I had it on the HD menus first with version 14.1 and then again with version 14.4. I changed it back to the SD menus between versions until I determined they were both crap. When I put it on the SD menus it has rebooted once when I was speed 30 second skipping. It is really nice at network speeds, even between a premiere and an HD. I like it with the old interface, with the new interface it sucks.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

DaveWhittle said:


> My local craigslist has a bunch of S1 and S2, one S3 w/ Lifetime, and no Premieres.


I just noticed your location. I have an HD to sell with lifetime but haven't listed it with anyone. What do they want for the lifetime S3? My HD has a 1TB drive and a G wireless adapter.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

donnoh said:


> I just noticed your location. I have an HD to sell with lifetime but haven't listed it with anyone. What do they want for the lifetime S3? My HD has a 1TB drive and a G wireless adapter.


They are asking $375, nothing else listed except the S3 + Lifetime.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

DaveWhittle said:


> They are asking $375, nothing else listed except the S3 + Lifetime.


Thanks, thats about what I'd thought I'd get.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't think the issues re: the sluggishnish of the HDUI (not to mention its incompleteness) is being overstated. It's pokey and feels half-baked. 


(FWIW, I am still on 14.4)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

caddyroger said:


> Let just say this. There was a poll taken last part of April or early may. About 30% of the posters said that they had problems with slow freezing and rebooting. I am in in the that 30%. One time time when I hit the page down the green circle started I went and took a leak. When I got back the circle was still there that's how slow it is.
> It can not be the internet connection because I have a 25 meg down and 3 meg up.
> So far they had 3 updates to fix the problem but some that got the lastest update are still saying it is slow.
> I am glad your works ok but for me if they don't get this fixed I'll throw it the trash and buy a Moxi.


I not going to do another poll but I think one should be taken again after everybody has V14.5. Peoples perceptions are different, one post of a happy user of the TP was saying how happy he is that his scroll time is now down to 2 seconds on the HDUI, on my Series 3 it less than 1 Second, and 2 Seconds would drive me nuts but that just me as other find that OK. I not changing out my Series 3 (I have a TPXL tried it and put back the Series 3) until the HDUI gets as good as the UI on the Series 3 (if it ever does). I think even a 5% disaffection rate is too high for a 4th generation product.


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think the issues re: the sluggishnish of the HDUI (not to mention its incompleteness) is being overstated. It's pokey and feels half-baked.
> 
> (FWIW, I am still on 14.4)


What you may not be seeing is the problem that many people have. Not only is it sluggish but sometimes it takes 20-30 seconds to scroll between selection or to get some thing to play. Quite often it just locks up or goes black and requires a restart or it might just restart all on its own.

These are not minor problems.

Yes I have a fast connection. Yes it works much better in SD (only two crashed in 96 hours (vs our series 2 never crashing)). My power is filtered and regulated and everything else on my network works fine, thanks. My dog has had all her shots.

So for me and many, many other people this is a real problem. A show stopper.

I have contacted Tivo via every know form of 21st century communication that I know of. I was told today that a software fix to get my XL working may be 4-5 months out. Wow, I might have a fix by Christmas!

Overstated, no. Getting very unhappy with a defective product? Yes.


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

The nature of any forum is you get mostly people complaining


I like my Tivo premiere. I have never seen a flawless DVR from any company.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

lessd said:


> I not going to do another poll but I think one should be taken again after everybody has V14.5. Peoples perceptions are different, one post of a happy user of the TP was saying how happy he is that his scroll time is now down to 2 seconds on the HDUI, on my Series 3 it less than 1 Second, and 2 Seconds would drive me nuts but that just me as other find that OK. I not changing out my Series 3 (I have a TPXL tried it and put back the Series 3) until the HDUI gets as good as the UI on the Series 3 (if it ever does). I think even a 5% disaffection rate is too high for a 4th generation product.


I will if I can learn how to do it here. I looked in to help and found out how do the poll. Tivo just released the 14.5 update to every one. Next week I try and do a poll.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

I think it depends where you are coming from. Dyed-in-the-wool Tivoholics are going to make allowances new and returning users are not. I've experienced the world outside (DirecTV HR2x, Windows Media Center) and its left Tivo behind. The Premiere feels like desperation, like they had to release something to show they are still in the game but didn't have the time or resources to get it where it needs to be. 

I have a gigabit LAN, 15mb internet connection and good power, its not that. And yes, I want the HD UI, I want to feel like its 2010 and that I haven't time-warped back to 1999 & my old Sony Trinitron tv connected with S-Video. I loved the Tivo UI back then, but now I have a 1080p flat-screen and a different level of expectation.


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

The main reason I love my Tivo is the potential for increased storage capacity. My Premiere has 2TB of storage - that is awesome compared to anything that a cable company can serve up. The reliability and response time for fast fowarding/rewinding/etc. are also way better than anything I have used with the cable DVR. 

Yes, there may be better computer based options, but they are expensive and Tivo is simple enough for my kids to use. My 4 year old daughter can't read, but she can stream movies from Netflix on her own (she uses to icons to know which show she is watching). I would never trust her with the cable box remote.


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

Just want to get what I paid for. I just want it to work, like so many others.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I never used a tivo till I got my new premiere a few weeks ago, and while it is vastly superior to the scientific atlanta DVR it replaced, I was beginning to question the sanity of all the tivo fans out there because there is no way anything so sluggish could possibly have a happy following of vast numbers of fans. Then I switched to the SD interface, and it was like driving a sports car instead of a steam roller. I can't believe anyone who had used the SD interface could possibly have approved the HD interface for shipping out of the factory.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Mr. Skeen... Here's is what everyone hear's when you reply to every thread.

.... blah blah blah ...... blah blah blah


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Well considering the price of a premiere is dropping so much, makes me think , its a fire sale. Waiting for tivo to figure it out, that a product should work as advertised.


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

donnoh said:


> Hey Mr. Skeen... Here's is what everyone hear's when you reply to every thread.
> 
> .... blah blah blah ...... blah blah blah


Is there an age limit here?


----------



## debpub (Mar 9, 2010)

I went to Best Buy last night and they had a Tivo Premiere on display. I don't own a Premiere yet and have been waiting until they got the bugs worked out so I tested it out to see what all the fuss was about regarding the speed (or rather lack thereof). Well my first reaction was surprise because I was expecting it was going to be very slow and frustrating but it seemed about on par with my Directv HR21 which isn't a slouch but not a speed demon by any means either. 

I went back and forth with the SD and HD menus and yes the SDUI is blazing fast but the HDUI did seem ok for normal usage. However, it still can't compete with Directv and Dish's newest receivers in speed and compared to Dish's VIP 922 in particular, the look and feel of the UI is no longer top of the line.

I checked what software it was on and it was "14.5H" something. It appears to me 14.5 really is a lot better than 14.4 because it was nothing like what people on here have been describing. It's useable but overall it's still just average right now and in my opinion not really worth it for such a premium priced product. Furthermore, the third party apps are SLOW and not integrated all that well and that worries me because it doesn't seem to me like Tivo's apps are ever updated. The Netflix app in particular appears to not have been updated on the Tivo since it was first introduced over 2 years ago. Other products have updated their Netflix apps to keep up with the times. Why hasn't Tivo?

And releasing the product with only some of the menus done is unacceptable and hints of desperation. Still not having completed them 4 months later is almost unforgiveable. I just don't understand why it has taken Tivo so long to produce something so half baked. It's been 3 years since their last new hardware introduction so they had plenty of time to get this one right. It's frustrating because I really do want to own a Tivo again but I can't bring myself to pay that much for something that clearly is still a work in progress.

My Directv contract ended last week and I was planning to switch to OTA and basic cable plus Netflix with a Tivo DVR by now but until Tivo gets its act right I'm just going to go without a DVR at all and use my PS3 for Netflix until I evaluate other options. I hope Tivo realizes that there are many people like me who would like to get the Premiere but their inability to deliver up to their potential as a company is leaving a whole lot of money on the table and with some of the biggest names in tech hungrily eyeing the TV home entertainment industry again, their window of opportunity is closing very quickly.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

debpub said:


> Furthermore, the third party apps are SLOW and not integrated all that well and that worries me because it doesn't seem to me like Tivo's apps are ever updated. The Netflix app in particular appears to not have been updated on the Tivo since it was first introduced over 2 years ago. Other products have updated their Netflix apps to keep up with the times. Why hasn't Tivo?


The "apps" on a TiVo DVR are not like apps on your iPhone or Xbox. They are really more like web pages being served to your TiVo DVR from an internet server. TiVo calls each "web page" an HME screen. As such they could be updated for look and feel fairly easily, but because they are not flash or html there may not be lots of programmers out there who know how to do it, and those that do may be doing something else for TiVo right now.

If I were to venture a guess, I would hope that TiVo wants to do native apps on the box, like the iPhone and Xbox, that will have much better performance. So the reason they may not be updating the HME screens is because maybe they have something better coming out once they get the box working right.

If you compare them to web pages in a browser, it will be more of an apples to apples comparison than comparing them with the native apps on your Xbox, like Netflix.

I suspect one of the reasons for going with the faster more capable hardware of the Premiere is allow hosting native apps. I also expect that HME "apps" will stick around for a long time to support the Series 2 and 3 boxes which will never be able to host a native app. Hopefully those will get a look and feel update to make them look like whatever comes out for the Premiere, but that may not be worth Tivo's time and effort.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

rogmatic said:


> Yes, there may be better computer based options, but they are expensive and Tivo is simple enough for my kids to use. My 4 year old daughter can't read, but she can stream movies from Netflix on her own (she uses to icons to know which show she is watching). I would never trust her with the cable box remote.


Actually you can go down to Office Depot, Staples, etc. and buy a PC for between $3-400 that will work fine as an HTPC. Get the Ceton Cablecard tuner (4 tuners) for $400 and an Xbox360 for $200 (or less) and you'd have the equivalent of two lifetime Tivos for less than what they would cost new. Plus you only have to rent one Cablecard.

And the Xbox and PC will do Netflix too. Not as easy to use as two Tivos, perhaps, but the 7MC interface is not bad at all.

This new Cablecard tuner has the potential to do some damage to Tivo's sales, I think.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> Actually you can go down to Office Depot, Staples, etc. and buy a PC for between $3-400 that will work fine as an HTPC. Get the Ceton Cablecard tuner (4 tuners) for $400 and an Xbox360 for $200 (or less) and you'd have the equivalent of two lifetime Tivos for less than what they would cost new. Plus you only have to rent one Cablecard.
> 
> And the Xbox and PC will do Netflix too. Not as easy to use as two Tivos, perhaps, but the 7MC interface is not bad at all.
> 
> This new Cablecard tuner has the potential to do some damage to Tivo's sales, I think.


Have you been able to get your hands on a Ceton Cablecard Tuner yet? I know lots of people who were waiting for them, but couldn't get a delivery date on them.

A $400 PC from Staples is NOT a good choice for a HTPC, that is, unless you like to listen to the fans whirring away in your living room. You also won't get a decent wireless keyboard and mouse for that price or the ability to control it via IR and you won't get enough disk space for all your recordings! To do a HTPC right, one you can live with as a TiVo replacement, you have to spend a heck of a lot more than $400!


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

The people who are interested in a TiVo and a Media Center PC are polar opposites. The TiVo is for people that want more than their cable company can provide them. Media Center PCs are for people like us, that like to mess around with stuff and be on the hook to fix things when they come up. Sure, the Premiere has had it's troubles, but that's not the point. I had a Media Center PC before I jumped on the Premiere. I couldn't keep the thing stable. The WAF was very low before I dumped it. The thing couldn't stay up for more than 24 hours.

Joe


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> .........
> And the Xbox and PC will do Netflix too. Not as easy to use as two Tivos, perhaps, but the 7MC interface is not bad at all.
> .....


But it's still not the TiVo interface.

Although if the TiVo and tiVo desktop can easily access the Ceton recordings, then you could still use the tiVo and let the Ceton do most of the recording


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a theory that the sluggishness people are experiencing may be related to the number of shows on their Premiere. I have hundreds of shows on my XL and it's about 75&#37; full. Until I got the 14.5 update a couple of weeks ago, just scrolling through My Shows could take about 5-10 seconds after I pressed the button on the remote. Imagine waiting for about a minute to scroll through 6 pages of shows, instead of 3-5 seconds it used to take on my Series 3, and I think you would agree that the complaints are not overstated.


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

Got an update last night. Runs much faster, no hangs or crashes so far but add hock testing is in progress. Several menu bugs fixed! YouTube works! Huzzah!


----------



## Derek Nickel (Oct 7, 2003)

rogmatic said:


> Have the complaints about the Premiere been overstated?


No, the problems haven't been overstated if you are part of the gang that has problems. With 14.4, I was having to reboot once a day, sometimes twice.

I have a fast Internet connection and my TiVo Premiere XL is only 40% full, so I doubt that those are the cause of problems.

Being summer, my To Do List is mostly empty and I don't like TiVo suggestions, so maybe that's part of the problem (my TiVo takes a nap and forgets to wake up???).

Anyway, I googled around and found out how to request that TiVo send me the latest update. Now I have 14.5 and I am much happier.

Granted, I think the Premiere has a ways to go before it delivers on its promises. But at least I am not pulling my hair out.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Not at all.


----------



## mooneb75 (Aug 5, 2008)

I cannot say that I think the complaints have or have not been overstated, as I have not had any to speak of. I am on the light side of the Premiere in that my household just loves it... This is our fourth TiVo - had 1 DirecTiVo in 2002 and we were hooked. 2 HD's in the house and now a Premier added to the mix. Before too long I won't have a FIOS box in the house, and IMO we have liked each iteration of the TiVo better than the last. 

That said, I also deal with brand new systems and products on teh regular at work and so I get used to working through the kinks, so if I were having issues, I am not sure it would taint my view unless it lasted for quite some time...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

TrueTurbo said:


> Have you been able to get your hands on a Ceton Cablecard Tuner yet? I know lots of people who were waiting for them, but couldn't get a delivery date on them.
> 
> A $400 PC from Staples is NOT a good choice for a HTPC, that is, unless you like to listen to the fans whirring away in your living room. You also won't get a decent wireless keyboard and mouse for that price or the ability to control it via IR and you won't get enough disk space for all your recordings! To do a HTPC right, one you can live with as a TiVo replacement, you have to spend a heck of a lot more than $400!


I didn't say it was perfect, I said it was the equivalent of two Tivos. Most desktop PCs have at least 640-750GB HD space which is the same (or more) as two Tivos. And come on, have you even looked at new PCs lately? They're not loud, even the cheap ones. Plus adding a Media Center IR receiver and remote costs what, $25 max? It's just not an issue. Wireless KB and mouse are optional just like on a Tivo, you can do everything in MC with the remote. Plus you can remote desktop in with any old laptop anyway.

The Ceton tuners are just now shipping to those that preordered, so it's still going to be a bit of wait to get one if you order now. I personally think $400 is way too much and won't buy one at that price, but it will be a while before the price comes down since they have a monopoly right now.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Quake97 said:


> The people who are interested in a TiVo and a Media Center PC are polar opposites. The TiVo is for people that want more than their cable company can provide them. Media Center PCs are for people like us, that like to mess around with stuff and be on the hook to fix things when they come up. Sure, the Premiere has had it's troubles, but that's not the point. I had a Media Center PC before I jumped on the Premiere. I couldn't keep the thing stable. The WAF was very low before I dumped it. The thing couldn't stay up for more than 24 hours.
> 
> Joe


And I just converted a MythTV PC to 7MC on a 3-year old AMD dual-core PC in half a day, with a Linksys DMA2100 and Xbox360 as extenders. Been rock solid for a month now and no complaints from the family so far (I also have two Tivo HDs). But I don't try to install every codec under the sun, rip Blu-Rays, worry about bitstreaming HD audio, or all that other fancy stuff. It's just used as extra tuners for TV watching (like a Tivo ).

YMMV.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> And I just converted a MythTV PC to 7MC on a 3-year old AMD dual-core PC in half a day, with a Linksys DMA2100 and Xbox360 as extenders. Been rock solid for a month now and no complaints from the family so far (I also have two Tivo HDs). But I don't try to install every codec under the sun, rip Blu-Rays, worry about bitstreaming HD audio, or all that other fancy stuff. It's just used as extra tuners for TV watching (like a Tivo ).
> 
> YMMV.


Personally, I wouldn't touch an MS-Windows machine of any type, so the so-called "Media Center" (which I assume is MS) is out. But that is just me (well, and others too). The fundamental problem with Myth or any other FOSS solution is that they are not able to tune modern, digital cable (no cable card and no SDV = no channels). Without that, for my purposes, they are unfortunately next to useless.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch an MS-Windows machine of any type, so the so-called "Media Center" (which I assume is MS) is out. But that is just me (well, and others too). The fundamental problem with Myth or any other FOSS solution is that they are not able to tune modern, digital cable (no cable card and no SDV = no channels). Without that, for my purposes, they are unfortunately next to useless.


Ceton is shipping 4 tuner CableCARD tuners and Silicon Dust isn't far behind with a HD HomeRun so the line in the sand is moving toward the computer based solution.


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch an MS-Windows machine of any type, so the so-called "Media Center" (which I assume is MS) is out. But that is just me (well, and others too). The fundamental problem with Myth or any other FOSS solution is that they are not able to tune modern, digital cable (no cable card and no SDV = no channels). Without that, for my purposes, they are unfortunately next to useless.


Get over your MS hate. It's worn out.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

rocko said:


> Ceton is shipping 4 tuner CableCARD tuners and Silicon Dust isn't far behind with a HD HomeRun so the line in the sand is moving toward the computer based solution.


Maybe for computer geeks. The average consumer wants an appliance.



turbobozz said:


> Get over your MS hate. It's worn out.


MS hate never wears out. They provide a fresh supply regularly.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

turbobozz said:


> Get over your MS hate. It's worn out.


When it is well earned, it is well deserved, and never seems to wear out.


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

crxssi said:


> When it is well earned, it is well deserved, and never seems to wear out.


Yet you haven't touched Windows in years...


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

nrc said:


> Maybe for computer geeks. The average consumer wants an appliance.
> 
> MS hate never wears out. They provide a fresh supply regularly.


Win7MC + Silicondust are remarkably easy to setup... still not a simple appliance... but it's getting very close...
Hook Silicondust to network and antenna/cable, install Silicondust software/drivers, find MC link, tell MC to find tuners.

Perhaps the Android/iOS type systems really will start blurring the lines in TV appliances within the next few years.
Hopefully TiVo won't be buried... I think TiVo's current strategies will pan out well if they can get their butts moving on the execution and actually finish their product in a reasonable timeframe.

MS hate really does wear out when people are out of touch.
Everyone naturally likes to hate some big company or organization for any number of reasons.
It's not like MS is the lone evil empire in tech anymore, and they actually do put out some good products and services.
So does Apple, so does Google, so does Verizon, etc.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

turbobozz said:


> Yet you haven't touched Windows in years...


Trust me, the things I don't like about MS-Windows hasn't changed in years either. I wouldn't use MS-Windows, but that doesn't mean I haven't seen it, been exposed to it, follow the news, understand it. You don't really know me, so don't be too quick to judge.



> MS hate really does wear out when people are out of touch. Everyone naturally likes to hate some big company or organization for any number of reasons.


I am not sure why you are bending this thread so much. I simply stated that *I* would not use an MS-Windows based DVR solution. But I also said I would not use a FOSS based one either (because of its limitations). As such, I am squarely into TiVo territory. You are the one using the word "hate". I was just illustrating there is certainly a market for people who want DVR's but don't necessarily want one based on FOSS nor MS-Windows. You shouldn't let this so upset your sensibilities. I wasn't attacking anyone nor anything.



> It's not like MS is the lone evil empire in tech anymore, and they actually do put out some good products and services. So does Apple, so does Google, so does Verizon, etc.


I am typing on a Microsoft keyboard right now. And I have no great love for many aspects of Google despite owning an Android phone. Apple holds no magic to me either, despite owning several ipods. Perhaps I am more complex, experienced, and varied than you thought. Perhaps not. Either way, could we please stick to the topics at hand and not turn it into personal strife? Thanks!


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think the issues re: the sluggishnish of the HDUI (not to mention its incompleteness) is being overstated. It's pokey and feels half-baked.


I had a first generation TiVo. The premier is just as bad with the horribly sluggish menus. I seriously expected TiVo to have evolved (and refined) their consumer experience over that time, but it seems all they've done is expand the capabilities.

Related, I'm surprised they're using the same remote design with little distinction between UP/LEFT/RIGHT/DOWN, causing you to accidentally navigate in an unwanted direction.

Seriously, TiVo. Sluggish menus and an imprecise remote. Can't you handle your basic user experience issues?


----------

